

Ask HN: Coworking/Hacker meetups in NOVA? - moron4hire

Hey gang, I just moved to Alexandria, VA. Was wondering if there were any others here from the area and if you all do any meetups/coworking sessions?
======
skram
I'm a student/hacker in the DC area but haven't hit up any of the coworking
spaces in the area yet. There are many so google to the rescue!

I've started attending Meetups (meetup.com) specific to my interests (health
data and analytics) and find the networking opportunities and talks quite
good.

Hardest part is getting yourself to go the first time!

Mark S. / @Skram

~~~
moron4hire
Okay, didn't know Meetup was caught-on down here. I used to use Meetup in
Philly and would see a lot of notices for Meetups in NYC but never noticed
anything in the DC area. Thanks.

